# Wow



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

been logged on since 3:00 a.m. and I am the only one here!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

3 AM?!!?!? Girl, go back to bed!!!! You're worse than me...I'm up at 5 and on here before the coffee's ready. That's dedication I tell ya!


----------



## Holmes On The Road (Jan 23, 2009)

Good Morning Ladies.

I was not up at 3:00 am, rolled out of bed at 7:00 and ejoying a coffee and Outbackers.com

What a great site!

Cheers,


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> 3 AM?!!?!? Girl, go back to bed!!!! You're worse than me...I'm up at 5 and on here before the coffee's ready. That's dedication I tell ya!


let's see: 2 four leggeds that said "we gotta go!" . Then my brain started thinking of all I need to accomplish today and well, that was the end of going back to bed.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

I am with oyu on the 4 legged impatient "my eyeballs are floating" 3 am calls. Noah and I were just outside in the pouring rain for a half hour with me pleading for him to just GO! the only thing this dog understands is bacon, cookie, and starfish...yes starfish...you don't want to know...


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

No way am I getting up at 3am for a dog. Bonnie just has to 'hold it'!! j


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Not much Outbacking happening at 3:00 am. Glad our dogs don't do 3 or 4.

Kind of the quiet time of the year when most of us northern OB's have drunk the pink koolaid.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Sorry Doxie. I was on the midnightS Wed and Thurs. Felt your pain. Sorry I couldn't be there for ya last night. Off the weekend and back to 4 weeks of days.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

If the puppies get me up at 3am they might get a laptop thrown at them. I will admit we have had those nights between the cats and the dogs.But we have also decided sleep is optional around here.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I was up at 4:45am for a flight to Denver...does that count?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> I am with oyu on the 4 legged impatient "my eyeballs are floating" 3 am calls. Noah and I were just outside in the pouring rain for a half hour with me pleading for him to just GO! the only thing this dog understands is bacon, cookie, and starfish...yes starfish...you don't want to know...


Recently I quit letting them have free roam of the yard to do the business. I corral them to the corner of the yard, a very small corner and stand there so they can't roam. Like magic, their business time takes about a minute as opposed to several. Am I a genius or what?


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I am with oyu on the 4 legged impatient "my eyeballs are floating" 3 am calls. Noah and I were just outside in the pouring rain for a half hour with me pleading for him to just GO! the only thing this dog understands is bacon, cookie, and starfish...yes starfish...you don't want to know...


Recently I quit letting them have free roam of the yard to do the business. I corral them to the corner of the yard, a very small corner and stand there so they can't roam. Like magic, their business time takes about a minute as opposed to several. Am I a genius or what?








[/quote]

Well at least you were smarter than us.....we started walking our "Doggie Girls" this summer(for their health) and now the only time they will go is if they are on their walk! They are Chihuahuas's and Do Not like cold....this mornning it was 33 degrees when it was time for their walk. Guess whose turn it was to walk them,I had to drag them out of their blankets,I waited for an hour when it had warmed up to 40 and their little eyes were floating.

Oh my what we do for Outbackers and our 4 Legs!


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> I am with oyu on the 4 legged impatient "my eyeballs are floating" 3 am calls. Noah and I were just outside in the pouring rain for a half hour with me pleading for him to just GO! the only thing this dog understands is bacon, cookie, and starfish...yes starfish...you don't want to know...


Starfish huh?...oh do tell...


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

I didn't know there was a 3:00 am. Hmm... must have missed that!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> been logged on since 3:00 a.m. and I am the only one here!


So where are you today?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> been logged on since 3:00 a.m. and I am the only one here!


So where are you today?
[/quote]

was up at 3:30, today:birgits_coffee:,not by choice...again. But since I am up I was able to watch my 50th year roll in at 4:12! No fireworks, no parade, but looks like maybe another wrinkle







. Hitting the road to Couer d'alene later this morning, sure hope the winds calm down!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I am with oyu on the 4 legged impatient "my eyeballs are floating" 3 am calls. Noah and I were just outside in the pouring rain for a half hour with me pleading for him to just GO! the only thing this dog understands is bacon, cookie, and starfish...yes starfish...you don't want to know...


Recently I quit letting them have free roam of the yard to do the business. I corral them to the corner of the yard, a very small corner and stand there so they can't roam. Like magic, their business time takes about a minute as opposed to several. Am I a genius or what?








[/quote]

Well since the snow has come our doxie doesn't wander far (a natural fence this time of year)...of course when it gets deeper it is fortuanate that she is black because we can see her whenever she jumps!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Sorry Doxie, but I was really into studying the inside of my eyelids at 3:00 am. The cats usually rouse me about 5:45 am by walking on me and perching on my stomach or my backside, whichever side is up! Three siamese are relentless!







They know it's time when the automatic coffee maker starts up.









Our collie, Arthur, has always been pretty good about "holding it." I am sometimes amazed at how long he can go without "going," given the large volumes of water he drinks. He's gone 8-9 hours a couple times, with no "accidents."

Mike


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

sorry.....i was actually up and out at 4am, no outbackers on, to go make 50 lbs of potatoes and cream dried beef for a mens Breakfast at our church.

We ended up raising 7,000.00 at breakfast for some families in need in our church.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Good morning OBs.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


> Good morning OBs.


Haha! I was up but not on line. I let the cat stay in last night even tho she has never used the litter box. She was meowing at 2:30 but wouldn't go outside. I have checked everywhere and can't see that she has messed anywhere! this is making me crazy! use the box you stupid cat so I know you know what it is for or you will be spending these super cold nights outside








Just HOW long can a cat hold it anyway??







what my cat *really *does in the litter box ?


----------

